# Arcadia T5 PROBLEM please help!



## Ultimate Stench

Hiya all, So brought a new lighting setup the otherday for my beardie.

Purchased the following...

1)Arcadia t5 controller
2)Arcadia t5 12% uvb bulb
3)Arcadia reflector.

So when i got home i set it all up outside the viv to make sure everything was ok... First time switching it on nothing! Fort great got a faulty controller! Then i took both caps off and switched ends with them on the bulb, 2nd switch on NOTHING! :devil::devil: So then i put presure on both end caps and BOOM light,
I then let go and off it went. So switched it off and then back on and LIGHT!

I left it on for ten mins then turned it off, Tried again ten mins later and it worked so i decided to install it into the viv.

It was going fine the first day BUT now on the 2nd day....My beardie climbed a hanging bush next to the caps of the bulbs, As she was doing this i noticed because the bulb kept flashing....I thought whats going on and ive found out that if you touch/slightly move the black cable going into the caps the light goes out....

Ive took a quick video so you can see whats happening......

VIDEO0040 - YouTube


So anyone know what my problem is?? Faulty controller??? :devil::devil:

Should i try getting my petshop to replace it for another ??


----------



## LFBP-NEIL

How did you fit the tube to the controller?

Did you push the tube into the end caps..

or 

did you unscrew the the ends of the tube holder caps, slide those onto the tube, securely locate the pins of the tube into the end caps and then tighten the caps back up?

If you did the first one that would explain whats happening,


----------



## Ultimate Stench

LFBP-NEIL said:


> How did you fit the tube to the controller?
> 
> Did you push the tube into the end caps..
> 
> or
> 
> did you unscrew the the ends of the tube holder caps, slide those onto the tube, securely locate the pins of the tube into the end caps and then tighten the caps back up?
> 
> If you did the first one that would explain whats happening,



Hiya mate, I think it was actually yourself i purchased this from after looking at your sig...:lol2:

My names Chris, I came in to your store on friday and left with the T8 controller but then came back for the T5 one.....

I unscrewed both the screw caps & then slid them onto the bulb...Then carefully placed each end of the bulb into the small holes inside the caps & then screwed the caps on tight. (Method 2, as you described)

I have taken the bulb out & put back in but I am still having these problems.
(As the video shows)

I will take the bulb out again tomorrow and re insert it. If the problem still occurs what do you suggest fella ??? 

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

I have replied to your PM.

in the verty unlikely event of a product problem you dont need to worry. we guarantee everything for a year minimum. our T8 controllers for five years.

just do what i sggested on the PM and let me know by email

john


----------



## LFBP-NEIL

Ultimate Stench said:


> Hiya mate, I think it was actually yourself i purchased this from after looking at your sig...:lol2:
> 
> My names Chris, I came in to your store on friday and left with the T8 controller but then came back for the T5 one.....
> 
> I unscrewed both the screw caps & then slid them onto the bulb...Then carefully placed each end of the bulb into the small holes inside the caps & then screwed the caps on tight. (Method 2, as you described)
> 
> I have taken the bulb out & put back in but I am still having these problems.
> (As the video shows)
> 
> I will take the bulb out again tomorrow and re insert it. If the problem still occurs what do you suggest fella ???
> 
> Thanks, Chris.


Ha ha - small world:2thumb: If it keeps doing it just bring it all back in and I will have a look and swap anything if necessary you have got no worries there. Wont be fully restocked until Wednesday though so if you need to bring it back best wait until then.


----------



## Dan Bristow

It's a breath of fresh air to see 2 companies so eagerly helping a customer out!
Makes a change nowadays! :2thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Stench

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Ha ha - small world:2thumb: If it keeps doing it just bring it all back in and I will have a look and swap anything if necessary you have got no worries there. Wont be fully restocked until Wednesday though so if you need to bring it back best wait until then.



Ha ha chances aye :whistling2: Ive just got back home & going to remove the bulb in a minute and then put it back in. If it still has this problem i will pop over to your store again on Thursday if ok And you can see whats up with it.

Will you be in store on Thursday Neil ??

Also should i bring the bulb with me ?? Or just the controller.....

Thanks very much everyone for your help, Especially Neil & John, TOP BLOKES :2thumb:


----------



## lewkini

Ive got a similar problem altho i get no light at all :gasp: All brand new juts putting it together outside the viv and it just doesnt turn all??

ANy suggestions altho i bought it from swell reptiles

Lewis


----------



## Arcadiajohn

what controller do you have, this only usually happens with the twins if you get the wires crossed left to right?

john




lewkini said:


> Ive got a similar problem altho i get no light at all :gasp: All brand new juts putting it together outside the viv and it just doesnt turn all??
> 
> ANy suggestions altho i bought it from swell reptiles
> 
> Lewis


----------



## lewkini

Arcadia D3+ T5 Reptile Lamp 54w (46")
code: FD3P54T5 
Arcadia T5 Reflector For 54w T5 Tube
code: ALRS54 
Arcadia T5 Controller 54 Watt
code: ACRE154


----------



## Arcadiajohn

It certainly doesnt make sense as thats a single.,

have you followed the fitting advice on our website?


are the lampleads plugged in properly?

are the pins located in the lampholder securely with the lamp riing tightening it all up??

please keep me up to date via PM.

we will get it all sorted for you no matter what

john




lewkini said:


> Arcadia D3+ T5 Reptile Lamp 54w (46")
> code: FD3P54T5
> Arcadia T5 Reflector For 54w T5 Tube
> code: ALRS54
> Arcadia T5 Controller 54 Watt
> code: ACRE154


----------



## lewkini

Arcadiajohn said:


> It certainly doesnt make sense as thats a single.,
> 
> have you followed the fitting advice on our website?
> 
> 
> are the lampleads plugged in properly?
> 
> are the pins located in the lampholder securely with the lamp riing tightening it all up??
> 
> please keep me up to date via PM.
> 
> we will get it all sorted for you no matter what
> 
> john



PM'd you


----------



## LFBP-NEIL

Ultimate Stench said:


> Ha ha chances aye :whistling2: Ive just got back home & going to remove the bulb in a minute and then put it back in. If it still has this problem i will pop over to your store again on Thursday if ok And you can see whats up with it.
> 
> Will you be in store on Thursday Neil ??
> 
> Also should i bring the bulb with me ?? Or just the controller.....
> 
> Thanks very much everyone for your help, Especially Neil & John, TOP BLOKES :2thumb:


Yep i will be about, If im not in sight just ask to get me, If its still doing it bring both so we can get to the bottom of whats going on.


----------



## Ultimate Stench

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Yep i will be about, If im not in sight just ask to get me, If its still doing it bring both so we can get to the bottom of whats going on.


Well ive had a good play with it now and its working but still turns off if you move the black cable in the slightest...So will bring it back over to you Thursday fella.

Thanks again :no1:


----------

